# Sears fuel line-plastic retaining washer



## novicedmc (May 15, 2006)

I am trying to replace the fuel lines on my Sears Craftsman (model # 358.798490) weedwacker, but I am struggling to seat the plastic retaining washer (at least that is what I think it is called) in the gas tank attached to the return line. Any suggestions?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

novicedmc said:


> I am trying to replace the fuel lines on my Sears Craftsman (model # 358.798490) weedwacker, but I am struggling to seat the plastic retaining washer (at least that is what I think it is called) in the gas tank attached to the return line. Any suggestions?


I have been giving your question a lot of thought over the time when I first saw your post.The only "retaining washer" anywhere near the fuel lines that I can think of is on the older weedwacker trimmers.And that holds the fuel filter in place.

Hope this helps


----------



## kpadgett (Jun 1, 2010)

remove the line from the primer bulb, attach the plastic fitting, and feed the line through from the inside of the tank(needle nose pliers work great) then reattach to the primer bulb


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Not sure what exactly you are talking about but if you are talking about the nipple that goes on the end of the fuel line, you just push it on the fuel line then push the fuel line through the tank hole. The fitting does not fit tight in the tank hole, it just prevents the line from being pulled out of the tank.


----------

